# The CubeSteak Build Log - Mini-ITX Gaming Build



## phanbuey (Dec 8, 2011)

Trying something new here... I have all of these parts already and the rest are en route for delivery tomorrow, so I decided to put up a build log since I really haven't seen much of this case online.

The parts that are coming are:






























  <<Had to get this image off google search, mods let me know if I need to take it down or credit it/whatnot













Specs of the System:

Case: Silverstone SG08
PSU:  Silverstone 600W Single Rail
CPU - i5 750 (4.2Ghz chip - target OC for this build is 4.0 at 1.28v I have a feeling the motherboard might not like that, though, so we will see.)
Mobo - Zotac H55 mini-ITX H55ITX-C-E
HDD:  Single platter WD caviar black 500GB
GPU:  Evga GTX 570 (810Mhz oc if temps are good, undervolted 766Mhz if it runs too hot).
Cooling: H50 top mounted push pull.
Ram:  2x4GB Mushkin Blackline with cheezy heatspreaders.
DVD: Slimline DVD. (maybe BD down the line, but Its a gaming rig primarily so probably not)

Purpose of build: itx mid-range gaming build... pics to follow!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm nice build!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the GTX570 going to fit in that case?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep - its the same case as the Silverstone SG07 - just different face plate- here it is with the 5970:








brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm nice build!




Thanks! I have a feeling that the cabling is going to be disastrously hard.  Im stopping to pick up some anchors and zipties from the store tonight.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 8, 2011)

tight fit, I bet it will run a little warm.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Thought you were getting the Gigabyte?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 8, 2011)

I tried, but that store didnt change my order status for 3 days, so I cancelled the order... once i poked around their site and saw they also sold knives and women's shoes, I really didnt get the warm fuzzies.

Newegg only had the Zotac... so I'm praying i can hit ~180Mhz bclk on the board so I can at least get the chip to 3.8Ghz range on a 21x multi.

I was a hair away from pulling the trigger on an SB build.  But $400 during the holidays is just a bit too much...


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2011)

Finally Finished!






Here are some pics of the build:


Spoiler



































Corsair H50 rejuvenation project:
Before Ketchup:


Spoiler











After Ketchup:


Spoiler








Even the cellphone camera auto adjust set itself to "daylight" because of how shiny the block got. lol.



Final Specs:

i5 750 at 3.33Ghz 21x159 @1.07v (undervloted)
8GB 1590Mhz 7-8-7-19 1T
GTX 570 @ 810core/1620sh 2010 Ram
500GB WD Black

Impressions/ What I liked/didn't like of the build:

Let's start off with what I liked:


Spoiler



This build is *SILENT* - you have to put your ear to the case to hear the hiss of the 570 and the H50 pump.  I used a Scythe Kama flow 2 fan that is great with static pressure and spins at max of about 1300RPM (i have it controlled by the MB for temps).  This thing at full load barely makes a noise.

*the GTX-570* Does dual monitors Flawlessly... i have this hooked up to our 47" flatscreen and my monitor.  It plays movies/netflix (soon to be bluray) while I am gaming on the other monitor  - we were watching TRON with the HDMI audio from the GTX570 and I was playing Skyrim last night flawlessly on my headphones from the same machine.  Great driver options too to resize desktop and eliminate noise.

Videocard cooling:  This is awesome - this case keeps the card super frosty, as long as you dont use the stupid little attachment that comes with it, and use the positive pressure system as it negatively impacts VC cooling in favor of CPU cooling.

Love the way this case looks.



Now for what I didnt like:


Spoiler



Overclocking - the board only goes to a bclk of 159 before going ballistic.

CPU/Chipset cooling - this case would need some heavy mods to sustain high CPU overclocks - my undervolted system runs great, but the chipset temperatures are on the higher side - 48C for chipset and 30-64C (idle-linpack) on CPU load with the overclocked/undervolted chip and the slow fan.

Stock airflow design uses positive pressure, which is a HUGE mistake in my experimentation.  Yes, it will lower the CPU temps a little at first, but overall it will turn the box into an EZbake oven - at least this is true with quiet, low RPM fans (read: HTPC fans) since they don't generate enough pressure to fully overcome the restrictiveness of the case, and eventually serve the purpose of keeping the hot air in.  

*The adapter needed to hook a slimline DVD up to a mini-ITX board is not included in the case.*  This was quite disappointing.  You would think for a $200 case, they could throw that in.



Tips and tricks:


Spoiler



If using an H60, twist the tubes in a spiral, like a spring, when putting the system in, so there is no strain on the pump.



Thanks for reading this mini-log...


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

Disappointed with the lack of steak used. Pleasantly surprised with a nice m-atx build though.  Looks great!


----------

